
Companies from the YC Winter 2019 Batch Part 2 - omouse
https://blog.ycombinator.com/13-companies-from-the-yc-winter-2019-batch-part-2/
======
omouse
Congrats to Dyneti Technologies, Point, Traverse Technologies, MyScoot,
Sunsama, Postscript on getting in!

Skill-lync looks awesome, nice to see more startups in the education/training
space: [https://courses.skill-lync.com/](https://courses.skill-lync.com/)

